# Ethernetanschluß fr Hutschienenmontage



## olitheis (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Lösung, um im Schaltschrank Ethernet "outlets" (Steckdosen) zu montieren.
Also ich hatte es schon einmal mit Patchwinkeln von Phoenix probiert, sowie mit mit normale AP Dosen aus Hutschienen-Montagefüssen. Das war alles nicht der Renner.
Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr Ethernetanschlüsse im Schaltschrank sauber auflegen müsst?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## McNugget (14 Oktober 2008)

Das OCS-System-von Telegärtner ist spitze.

Nicht ganz billig, aber man hat danach einen voll belegten Stecker, an den man alle möglichen Module stecken kann.

Diese Module werden dann auf einen Trägerrahmen aufgesetzt/geclipst.

Als einziges müsste man sich einen Adapter vom Trägerrahmen auf Hutschiene bauen.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oli,


ich nehmen die Dosen von BTR-Netcom für die Hutschiene.

mfG Jan


----------



## INST (14 Oktober 2008)

*Ethernet - Anschluss*

Hallo,

wir haben da was von Moeller.

Einbaubuchse mit 22.5 mm Durchmesser und einem Halter für die Hutschiene (Nummer ? )

Gruß
INST


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Oktober 2008)

*Moeller*

... das wäre dann der IVS-Hutschienenadaper Typ: M22-IVS Nr.216400


mfG Jan


----------



## olitheis (14 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Ich habe bei Weidmüller einen gefunden, der ähnlich dem BRT-Netcom ist:

Weidmüller 
Best.-Nr. 8808360000
Artikelbezeichnung: IE-XM-RJ45/IDC
Ausführung: Tragschienen-Outlet, RJ45 Modul EIA/TIA 568 A,
IP 20, Cat.6 (IEC 11801)
EAN 4032248505944
VPE 1 Stück

Den werde ich mal testen. Es gibt dort allerdings zwei Varianten:
1. IE-XM-RJ45/IDC, RJ45 Modul EIA/TIA 568 A
2. IE-XM-RJ45/IDC-B, RJ45 Modul EIA/TIA 568 B
wo ich aber den Unterschied nicht erkenne?

Danke nochmal
Oli​


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

*Unterschied EIA 568A und EIA 568B*



> Der einzige Unterschied zwischen _TIA-568A_ und _TIA-568B_ ist die Vertauschung der Adernpaare 2 und 3 (orange und grün). Beide Standards verdrahten die Kontakte „straight through“. Dies bedeutet, dass der Kontakt 1 auf der einen Seite mit dem Kontakt 1 auf der anderen Seite verbunden ist, und dass dies bei allen acht Kontakten beibehalten wird. Da sich Strom unabhängig von der Adernfarbe verhält, sind Patchkabel, die nach dem einen Standard verdrahtet sind, durch Kabel austauschbar, die nach dem anderen Standard verdrahtet sind. Wichtig dabei ist, dass beide Enden eines Kabels nach demselben Standard verdrahtet sind.


 
Genaueres siehe hier!


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Oktober 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> .....Den werde ich mal testen. Es gibt dort allerdings zwei Varianten:
> 1. IE-XM-RJ45/IDC, RJ45 Modul EIA/TIA 568 A
> 2. IE-XM-RJ45/IDC-B, RJ45 Modul EIA/TIA 568 B
> wo ich aber den Unterschied nicht erkenne?...​


zum thema TIA568A/B siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIA568

Edit: Mist, einige Sekunden zu langsam...​ 
gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## olitheis (14 Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Tobi P. (14 Oktober 2008)

Es gibt von Hager mittlerweile Patchpanels für die Hutschienenmontage. Die sind für den Einsatz in Tk-Verteilerfeldern gedacht (die Tk - u. Ethernettechnik wird ja zunehmend im Hauptverteiler oder Unterverteiler installiert), können aber natürlich auch auf jeder beliebigen Hutschiene montiert werden. Nachteil: Die Dinger sind exorbitant teuer 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## wincc (14 Oktober 2008)

INST schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben da was von Moeller.
> 
> ...




gibts sowas auch als usb?


----------



## INST (14 Oktober 2008)

*gibts sowas auch als usb?*

@wincc

USB kenne ich nur als Frontplattenschnittstelle von Murr.

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...EE_GROUP=403&xtree=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Hoyt (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Wir verwenden manchmal die *"IE FC RJ45 Outlet"* oder *"IE FC RJ45 **Modular **Outlet*" von Siemens.

Extrem robust, einfache Montage.
Leider sind die *"Modular Outlet" *etwas gross geraten*, *dafür gibts aber verschidene wechselbare Einsätze.

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?nodeID=9300342&lang=de

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...open=-4108-4101-4090-4089-1-4122-&jumpto=4122

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch als usb?


 
ja gibt es von Lütze, die haben auch die Ethernet (dinger)!
Die sehen genauso aus wie die von Moeller,
wird wohl einer von beiden bauen.....

gruss Helmut


----------



## dani (15 Oktober 2008)

Wir haben bisher Aufputz-Dosen eingesetzt, nehmen aber seit neuestem diese Teile von Wago.
http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-35CF43A1/wago/style.xsl/deu-19644.htme


----------



## TimoK (12 November 2008)

Es gibt die Teile auch von Rittal in USB und Ethernet, mit verschiedenen Leitungslängen, ohne Leitung etc...

z.B. Artikel-Nr. 2482.720
http://www.rittal.de/produkte/ArtikelDatenblatt.asp?ArtNr=2482720&lang=D&ViewAt=


Edit: Conrad Artikel-Nr. 973348-15 BTR Netzwerkdose für Hutschienenmontage; 22,5mm Breite, CAT6 VK 20,49€

Gruss
Timo


----------



## badenbiker (20 November 2008)

Nutzen immer die BTR Edat Module 8/8 für Hutschienenmontage....


----------

